# Adpoted an older kitty who won't come out from under bed



## Sunshine Girl

Hello I must warn you I’m a first time cat owner and not so sure that I have what it takes to be one. I recently adopted a 7yr. old cat from a surgical clinic. He arrived there at 4yrs old to be a blood donor, which he was until about 2 years ago. For some unknown reason he was never adopted after the donor period and lived at the clinic for two more years until this one lady adopted him. She returned him because he didn’t play well with her other cats. At the clinic he was friendly, loving, nibbled at my fingers, purred, sat quietly in my lap. Even when I stopped by my parents house he sat in my lap the same way. However when I got him home I left him in his crate in the bathroom by food, litter box etc with the door closed so I could buy his supplies. When I came home he was still in the crate. I tried to take him out to hold him but he wiggled out of my arms and into the crate. Then I left the bathroom door open and crate door open, he eventually came out roamed around, found my bed and has been under there ever since. Well, that is when I’m at home he is under the bed. At night when I’m asleep or during day when I’m not home he is running around, playing, eating, using the litter box, etc. I don’t know what to do. If this is his personality and doesn’t do well in a house but great at a clinic then he may not fit well with me. The last thing I want to do is return him, but I will if that’s what’s best for he and I. I tried to coax him out with treats, but no luck. He has a scratcher, toys to keep him occupied, but I want a cat who will be an emotional companion for me. I was thinking maybe the reason he did well in the clinic was because he couldn’t hide anywhere, he was always in a picking up distance of a human. In my house he can hide. Any advice you have would be appreciated; how long should I give him? Should I force him out from under bed and put him back in his crate in bathroom with door shut? Thank you for your time and help.


----------



## maggie23

*Don't give up on him please!*

Oh my gosh, the poor baby is probably still just adjusting. It doesn't sound like you've had him long so he just needs a little more time. Sounds, too, like you might have let him roam the whole house too fast. Might have been better to leave him in the first room at least a couple more days. Letting him out too fast is like taking someone who's never been away from home and dumping him in the middle of tokyo and telling him to figure it out on his own. That person would definitely be scared and hide out in a safe place for a long time. Just like your kitty. So it's not unusual at all.

Maybe close the bedroom off now if he won't come out and let him get used to THAT space instead before letting him explore other parts of the house again. And always be there for him. You are his savior so as long as you're close and let him know it's safe where you are, he'll eventually loosen up again and not be so scared. Just give him time. You'll be so glad you didn't give up on him.


----------



## BotanyBlack

I agree with the above. Don't give up on him. your home is way different then what he is used to. Give him a safe room for now. Your bedroom or a bathroom would be good. Preferably a room you can hang out in for periods of time. then carry in a laptop if you have one, a book, some sewing .. whatever. Sit on the floor or lounge on the bed, ect. talk out loud about what you are doing or about your day it doesn't matter, just use a soothing to normal voice for him to get used too. Be free with praise and keep a few snacks handy. If he is used to noise get him a radio or small TV. you can also try Feliway to help calm his stress.

When he starts showing interest in you leaving and checking out the door let him explore a bit, it may take awhile. Truthfully it could be a couple of days to a couple of months. Just go at his comfort level. When he gets used to you hanging out with him, he will most likely want to go where you go in the rest of your home. 

I wish you plenty of luck, and happiness. A senior cat has plenty of love to give.

BTW welcome to the Forums and we would love to see pics


----------



## julied

Congratulations on being a pet parent! It's the greatest thing in the world. As soon as you and kitty bond you will be automatically wrapped around its paw and you won't even know it lol. Don't worry too much about the bed thing. Kitty will come out in time. Its completely normal for a cat to hide for a few hours or even days after moving. Just be ready and waiting for when it decided to finally make an appearance. Congratulations!


----------



## CJinCA

I agree with botanyBlack & maggie23. he needs a safe room for at least a week or two, then if its possible, introduce him to the rest of the house in stages - close off other rooms and introduce him to the common areas, then one additional room at a time - always keep the safe room open so he can return if he gets scared.

You can also try interactive play with a wand toy (looks like a little fishing pole with a toy on the end of the string) 

Be patient, it takes around 2-6 months for an adult cat to adjust to a new home and people.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Its going to take a time for this cat to come around. He has not been in a home situation. Our companion animals are here to teach us lessons. This kitty needs your patience and love. To give him the home and life he now deserves esp after being a donor cat which help save many cats lives. Im sure this wasnt a happy job for this cat. You can give him the reward he so deserves for the remainder of his life. You are a wonderful person for taking him as your own.

Here is a great post on Cat Forum with tips on how to bring cats around who need a bit of socialization help. Hope this helps. 

Cat Forum : Cat Discussion Forums - View Single Post - Kitty Cat Boot Camp


----------



## Catmadxx

*Give him some more time to adjust!*

Again, it doesn't sound as though you've had him very long. Let kitty adjust and in the fullness of time he'll come out. I doubt it's you, he's probably just timid, and dazed by his new surroundings. I can't really give you advice on that other than this, as I've never had that problem with our cats. Maybe try to coax him out with food...?:cat


----------



## Greenport ferals

Poor kitty, it's his first real home and so very different than what he was used to. Happily, you came along and fell for him. 

We'd all like to see photos of this heroic donor cat! What's his name?


----------



## SummerSnow

Yes, wet food did the trick to lure my new cat out from under the sofa!


----------

